# LOL, thinking about having BOTH



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Have had D* since 97 or so, and have a pretty high tier package (but not Premier).

I'm an independent installer, most of my clients are D*, but I think for a basic E* HD package and a single tuner box I wouldn't be out too much per month. I've noticed most of my D* customers if they have an issue, I can walk quite a few of them through what ever it is, over the phone, by doing the same steps on one of my D* receivers.

For my E* clients, I have to 'wing it' or stop by. If I had an active account and a HD box, it would be pretty much the same as I do with my D* clients.

Also, there is the uber cool factor of HAVING BOTH! (LOL)

From time to time also, on local channel issues, I could compare the D* HD and SD feeds as I do now, and I could also then do the same on E*.


I realize if I do this, I am going to have to supervise the E* tech so he doesn't scavenge any coax off the D* side to make his install work, :lol:


Are there many here with both services? I am not really interested in the pros or cons of either s programming of picture/sound quality, it is more of a matter in my being more proficient in the tech side of E*. Do other independent installers have both, or one or the other and cable?

Of my clients, I'd say having both sat services is VERY unusual, I can only think of 4 in last 12 years, but I do have several with cable and D*. Don't know why, but I can't think of any with cable and E*, don't know why that is?

(many of my customers have either sat and OTA, I don't have many cable TV clients with OTA also, another enduring mystery)


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

gov said:


> Are there many here with both services? I am not really interested in the pros or cons of either s programming of picture/sound quality, it is more of a matter in my being more proficient in the tech side of E*.


I have both D* and E*. I subscribe to most everything with D* (all premiums, HD Extra Pack, NFL ST MAX, NBA LP) and I subscribe to E* for everything else (the remaining few missing HD channels D* doesn't carry that we watch, EPIX, Indie/RetroPlex, etc.)

Probably will downgrade the E* package later this year as with the recent HD adds by D* this year we are finding less use for the top E* package with everything except premiums and multi-sports pack (AT250 & [email protected]).



gov said:


> I think for a basic E* HD package and a single tuner box I wouldn't be out too much per month.


I would recommend the 211/211K receiver as you can add an EHD and turn it into a single tuner DVR for simply the EHD upfront cost and one time $40 enabling fee. I have a owned 211K (with 1TB EHD) that I use on a secondary TV and it works quite good.



> Also, there is the uber cool factor of HAVING BOTH! (LOL)


Yep, you can probably tell by my avatar I really love having both :lol:


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

I went in a different direction. I have Directv, but added a Canadian, Shaw Direct system. I also put up a 6' C Band dish and get lots of free stuff, over the air.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

My last big dish customer gave it up and went to Dish about 3 years ago. 

I did not do the install, just spliced (twice) and replaced cabling once for him.

IIRC, in 15 years, I've encountered less than 10 big dish installs. I usually only did minor service, or reprogram, or mirror. I've junked several. Never had any E* or D* client who previously had a big dish ever express regret overall on switching, just maybe they missed a particular channel or were unhappy with the higher cost.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

With the new free to air technology, DVB S2, they can cram more channels per transponders. There's lots of locals to be had, plus stuff like MeTV, ThisTV, RTV, ReelzHD, ION Mux, WB Mux, Canadian locals, plus many strays that can be found all over the place.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I mirror Coolman. Have all things D* and a little E*. If Dish ever went full time HD with the RSNs and had MLB EI, I may switch. Currently have a 211k with 1TB external HDD. Free HD for life. Went with spanish pack for my wife, wanted Pac12 net and love the bonus of Sirius XM. When basketball season is over, I may drop down to the lowest Spanish pack that would allow Sirius XM.


----------

